# ?Easy engine swap? possible?



## sandiegozman (May 21, 2008)

i have a 86 300zx non turbo 5spd what if anything can i put in this without haveing to fabricate lots of parts and spending lots of money?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

K&N, stillen, or JWT intake for about ~$100.00. I would spend time doing all the necessary maintenance first.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

You can swap alot of motors in that car. Depends how far you are willing to go. The single turbo version of your motor, the twin turbo z motor or the VQ. Easiest would be the single turbo of course.


----------

